# GC modifier



## yt

When billing for a teaching hospital is it required to put GC modifier on medicaid claims? DSS has been denying some of our claims because they do not accept GC modifier on certain CPT codes.


----------



## Manasha65

*Gc Modifier*

Gc Modifier Is For Medicare Only.  I Hope This Helps.


----------



## elvisgirl62

*GC*

GC is for Medicare and Tricare patient.


----------

